# Sombrio shoes



## tartosuc (May 18, 2006)

Anyone tried the sombrio shoes for biking?


----------



## NS-NV (Aug 15, 2006)

Probably the best at sticking to your pedals, yet showing no signs of wear. I actually removed pins, because they hooked up too much.

Superlight, but could be a bit stiffer if you are doing multiple laps. Stiffer than Vans though.

Fit is similar to shimano flats. Way more comfortable than 5Ten (I find 5Ten's clunky).


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

My 5.10 Freeriders are toast, so I needed a new daily wear shoe. While I ride over my lunch break several times a week, my every day shoes are mostly for around town.

I bought a pair of Sombrio Loam leather mid-tops last week. Backcountry has their Sombrio shoes marked WAY down, so it was an easy decision. Just under $60 for a pair of leather sneaks? Sign me up.

They aren't the highest quality leather shoes I've ever had; I'd rate the build quality just under a pair of leather Keens, for example. If I had paid full price I might be a little disappointed with them, but at 45% off, I'm not too fussed. The fit is pretty true-to-size. I wear a 12 in my 5.10s and on the advice of a Backcountry rep I stayed with that in the Sombrio. They're just a hair tighter than my 5.10s, although being leather they will probably stretch a bit. The fit is narrower, so if you're looking for a narrower, lower volume shoe, these are worth looking at.

I don't have much pedal time with them, just a couple quick around-town rides. The soles gripped my pedals pretty well (twenty6 Prerunners), but most things would. I didn't feel like traction was lacking compared to my Freeriders, though.

For what I was looking for, I think I'll be pretty pleased with them. My Impacts are due for replacement next spring, so I might consider the Sombrio Shazam, depending on what 5.10 has available. Either way, my next trail shoe is going to have a lace cover.


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Update:

Recommended. I decided to make these my primary shoe this season, and I've been riding with them since March. Home trails and a Moab trip.

Grip: not quite as grippy as 5.10 Impacts, but not too far off. I'd rate them about the same as the Freeriders. Still, they lock onto both my Prerunners and Crampon Ultimates pretty well, don't slip, and hold pedal strokes just as well as any other flat shoe.

Support: about the same as the Impacts, and much more supportive than the Freeriders. I notice that my feet tend to roll to the outside when I'm riding in my Freeriders because the upper isn't stiff or supportive enough to keep them in place. Not a problem with the Sombrios or Impacts.

Looks: no contest. Sombrios are far better. Slimmer, less clunky, don't look like clown shoes. They just look like black leather shoes.

Comfort: Sombrios win this easily, especially when compared to the Impacts. They're lighter, don't feel as hot, and (AND!) don't collect every piece of grit that your tires kick up. This was a big complaint of mine with the Impacts.

Summary: the perform better than Freeriders with the same level of comfort, and perform nearly as well as the Impacts with far more comfort, and don't vacuum up dirt. Win. I kind of wish I had a pair of the Shazams: the low-tops with the leather lace cover. That'll probably be my next shoe after these.


----------



## ewise (Nov 8, 2010)

I have moved to flats this year (Kona Wah Wahs) and have the Sombrio Loams. 

Fit: Love the fit. I have fairly narrow feet and can tighten them down to a comfortable levelt. I also love how tight I can make the top of the shoe wrap around my ankle. They also stay fairly warm (good for my climate) with a pair of merino socks. There is not a lot of ventilation - my feet do sweat in these.
Not a huge amount of instep support with the insoles provided, but enough for me.

Looks: I love the look. Simple, not huge on the feet. Somewhat subdued but fun.

Ride: very light shoe. Medium-Low stiffness. I also have a pair of clipless Shimano AM55 and I don't feel that I am giving up too much power. Very, very grippy on my pedals in wet, snow and dry. Good feel as well. These are my first rides with flats so I am still getting used to foot position and grip.

Walking: good on pavement; not so grippy on loose scrambles. Almost useless on snow/ice . There are no lugs for traction - the shoe is quite flat on the ground.

Overall - works great for my feet! Almost want another pair for non-riding wear!


----------



## DieselFuelOnly (Jan 14, 2013)

*Liking the Sombrios*

I bought a pair of Sombrios and really like them. All my friends ride in 5.10s but I have a narrow foot and the 5.10s didn't fit. My only complaint with the Sombrios is that they seem to really suck up water and hold it, and they are slow to dry out. Thinking about buying a second pair as I like to ride daily if I can and it sucks to put on a pair of soppy damp shoes.


----------

